# IASCA Finals



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

In case you haven't seen it yet, iasca posted today that they are having an open invite for SQ cars. No points needed. Just need a valid membership and of course the entry fee.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

should be a good show.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats cool. I was wondering how I was going to qualify with 0 sq shows in my state.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

beef316 said:


> Thats cool. I was wondering how I was going to qualify with 0 sq shows in my state.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


This.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I was in the same situation. To make it worse, they no real calendar of shows. Even their spl show schedule you have to go to termpro's site. But I hear at least that part is being worked on.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, that does it for me. If I have the car done, I will compete at IASCA finals in Indy in November


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Welfare is alive and Well even in Car audio competition


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Actually, I am thinking this might be similar to the local competition that always seems to be associated with IASCA finals. Either way, I am going to support my buddies in the industry. Some will compete against each other, but I will be rooting them on regardless. If I get my car done, then I will compete too if possible.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Audi said:


> Actually, I am thinking this might be similar to the local competition that always seems to be associated with IASCA finals. Either way, I am going to support my buddies in the industry. Some will compete against each other, but I will be rooting them on regardless. If I get my car done, then I will compete too if possible.


If only it wasnt sooo far my friend...


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Welfare is alive and Well even in Car audio competition


Not welfare. Iasca needs cars at finals. They aren't doing this to be kind. If they didn't then there would be too few cars that qualify.


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

You know what? ZERO SQ shows in Ontario this summer, and Moe Sabourin galavanting around China and South Africa killed IASCA for me. Interest=none. We need MECA or USACi or something up here. Damn depressing.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

benny said:


> You know what? ZERO SQ shows in Ontario this summer, and Moe Sabourin galavanting around China and South Africa killed IASCA for me. Interest=none. We need MECA or USACi or something up here. Damn depressing.


You can host a MECA SQ only 2X show for under $250 with the trophies plus the cost of score sheets.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

beef316 said:


> Not welfare. Iasca needs cars at finals. They aren't doing this to be kind. If they didn't then there would be too few cars that qualify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


What about the guys/girls that were planning and had 2X shows on the calendar for Aug and Sept trying to get people qualified? Now we are going to be out $$$$ ( and its not cheap to throw a show) so some people who were too lazy to drive to a show can sit back and wait for it to come to them. You live in Fl where IASCA is based, I dont know where in Fl you live but I know there are shows there, if there arent SHAME ON THEM.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i recall correctly, if there are no shows in a certain distance to you for iasca, finals invite is always free.


either way, its always a possability for me if this is the case - but it all depends on whats going on with the wife and i.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

beef316 said:


> Not welfare. Iasca needs cars at finals. They aren't doing this to be kind. If they didn't then there would be too few cars that qualify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


It is welfare. And its a huge contributing factor to what killed IASCA almost a decade ago.
Not more than 2 weeks ago, the specific guidelines for points qualifying were posted, stating it was mandatory for people to qualify if they want to attend IASCA Finals.
I know for a fact on the SPL side, many guys got off their asses and started traveling and asking for more shows.
But I also know dozens of SQ guys who sat around and said "why do I need to go to any shows, you know IASCA is going to end up doing an open invite like they always have"

too few cars at Finals? so what. lesson learned not to change things mid season.

Despite many disagreements, I have a ton of Respect for Steve Stern and MECA bc he sticks to his rules and policies.
If you want to goto Finals---you go support your shops and promoters who host shows and if you dont have any, he makes it relatively easy to host events. and You have to qualify.
There are no exceptions. You get your 40pts by the deadline or you dont get an invite, plain and simple.
and its an organization that is still growing


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> If only it wasnt sooo far my friend...


Come out to OKC..stay the night with us, then we can caravan to Indy. Or if you want to, you can leave your car at our house and we can carpool. I don't mind one way or the other.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think this decision is not about making competitors happy. If there are no cars, how are you supposed to sell the event to sponsors? That is what the open finals is about.

Just to clarify; I will not be going to finals with or without the 'welfare'. Next year...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have said this before all the SQ guys need to pull together under one org. There is not enough to support 3 orgs. anymore. IMO if everyone decide to move to 1 org. SQ would grow and it could possibly improve manufacture support. If I am a manufacture splitting my money between 3 orgs, 3 finals ect. I do not have much money to spend at each. If I only have one World Finals Event that is well planned, promoted and marketed then I have money to spend for promotion.

However for everyone to move to one it would require people to swallow their ego. Some feel that they are owed something because of who they are, what they have won, or what their name is, get over it, we all put our pants on the same way.

Of course the orgs could all combine and learn to work together but once again we have the ego thing involved and the inability to learn to be flexible. If every company ran this way they would all be bankrupt and then the orgs. wonder why they have issues.

This market is not big enough anymore to support 3 companies. So right now IMO all the orgs are having some problems. Car competition is not what it once was and will probably never be again. So you either find a way to change and adapt or you are gone. I like competing it has been great and will continue to do as long it is fun and competitive but 10 Cars at finals spread out between classes is not competitive. 

They could pull together have one finals event and rotate it through out the country each year that makes it fair for all competitors. 

IMO the orgs. need an arbitrator to sit down with, as well as a few people that have ran successful companies and ask for help to figure out the way a head. 

I am just being honest here most of us know what the problem is but getting any of the orgs. to address with each other is like asking Obama and Bush to sit down for a friendly family dinner.

All of the above has lead some of the orgs. to be forced to do open invites. This does several things:

1. Pisses of people that spent money all year to get points
2. The Orgs. need money to run, so if I am not holding shows to make a profit I need to get as many people as possible to finals to make the money


We could go on and on. However the SQ guys have all been complaining and trying to get someone to listen for about 5 or more years and no one really cares. Look they are a business and need to make money, kind of hard to make money if we have no customers. Some where most of the ego's have gotten so big they have forgotten this.

One org. has tried to a better job but at this point it is going to take more than just a better job if SQ comps. are going to be around in another 5 to 10 years.

I hate to say this but the guys competing all have jobs they provide them a paycheck. They make no money doing shows, it is merely a hobby, like flying a kite. With out those hobbyist whiling to spend their paycheck on the SQ comp. hobby then the hobby goes away. Also the the orgs. go away because their paycheck comes from the competitors paychecks.

My hat is off to all of us SQ guys that are still around and still trying to some how help to improve things. At some point I fear many of those SQ guys will just simply get tired of it all and just walk away.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

If you do one large finals for all the orgs., hell call it the unified finals. Each org. agree on the same number of points to qualify, if it is 50 then it is 50 across the board. At a unified finals all the money each org. spends each year holding three separate events can be pulled together with each contributing the exact same percentage.

So if each org. spends $10,000 to put finals together then you combined it and now you have $30,000 to do it. Then profit of finals is evenly split among the orgs. at the end of finals. Each org. can still if they want hold the once a year final qualifier for example IASCA SBN, USACi Heatwave or Conway show, MECA the Vinny or FreezeFest. Anyone that is top three in their class at one of those events get an automatic invite to the unified finals. Unifying Finals provides the ability for possibly a nicer venue, better locations, marketing/promoting, larger manufacture support, more competitors and possibly result in larger crowds to attend the events.

Larger crowds, more cars and more manufacture support all leads to possibly more money in the pockets of each company. 

Hell maybe you even grow it enough at some point for a small purse prize money. Prize money usually helps bring more competitors.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

That is a great idea that has been talked about and ALMOST happened this year, but if you do it based on your theory is the judging all based on one criteria or does each Org use their respective formats? If you do one criteria can you imagine the arguments that would happen over how to score and what they categories, scoring break downs, judging requirements... would be.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Audi said:


> Come out to OKC..stay the night with us, then we can caravan to Indy. Or if you want to, you can leave your car at our house and we can carpool. I don't mind one way or the other.


Thanks Joe, but if I got, I might as well compete...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i can agree. three is too many.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

chefhow said:


> That is a great idea that has been talked about and ALMOST happened this year, but if you do it based on your theory is the judging all based on one criteria or does each Org use their respective formats? If you do one criteria can you imagine the arguments that would happen over how to score and what they categories, scoring break downs, judging requirements... would be.


Yep I can imagine. The three different people that run the orgs. do not get a long. That's why they need a third party or arbitrator to do anything together. Like a bunch of kids on the playground all competing for the same chick.

The three orgs need to sit down and come up with a score sheet that works for unified finals and that is used at unified finals only. The orgs already almost mimic each other already in class structure. So they all need to finish modifying their rules books and classes to match. The score sheet is the largest issue.IMO

Judging is easy. You take one judge from MECA, IASCA, USACI and then you average the scores. 

The are a lot of smart SQ competitors and old school guys that have been around long enough to help the orgs. figure it out.

I do not see it as the competitor being the issue it is the ego's. 

Let the competitors from each org. vote on a unified finals, score sheet and best way to make scoring fair. Getting your consumer base involved, do some polls and take some votes.

It would take some work to get the first one done and there will be growing pains with the first one. However after the first one you can improve it each year.

Each org could still run there own SPL portion of the show. Then have a shoot out of the 8 loudest guys at the end from each org. with two classes below 150db and above 150db. They play one pre-selected track on music, one burp and one any track they want. Average the three scores and Crown them the SPL triple crown winner.

It is funny to me how so much time is put into trying to figure out how it can't be done vs. how it can be done.

IMO the current business model is flawed. We have not even got into economy of scale for a unified finals or cost saved if they all use the same rule book, score sheets, trophies ect.

Please no one take what I am saying as a ***** fest. I truly want to figure out a way to keep the comp. side of this hobby alive. Not to mention I am stuck in Saudi Arabia until NOV 2013 with free time to use up.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

As a long time competitor who has a history within ALL of the orgs you should take that free time you have and put the program together for the "3 Wise Men" to go over ;-). It would at least keep you busy for a little while.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, INDY you say? Thats 2 hours from me!!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

benny said:


> You know what? ZERO SQ shows in Ontario this summer, and Moe Sabourin galavanting around China and South Africa killed IASCA for me. Interest=none. We need MECA or USACi or something up here. Damn depressing.


There was only one that I knew of around here and that was conway. The rest, well, with no calendar or schedule that is worth a crap, you can see if there are any shows.

Forget trying to get usac for SQ. It appears to be dying in that org pretty hard. 



chefhow said:


> You can host a MECA SQ only 2X show for under $250 with the trophies plus the cost of score sheets.


I had heard that the cost of the trophies were a big reason one place near here didn't want to do any more meca shows, and you had to buy the trophies from meca or put up a big deposit. One shop here had 4 or 5 meca shows last year. This year none. I don't know if it was the cost of trophies or the cost in general. 

I've heard comments like "just have a bunch of 1x shows for you and your buddies and poof, there's your points". Or hosting a show is easy, and other such things. I think part of it would be a catch-22. Sure if I forked over the money to a given org, but then I have to find and possibly pay for a judge. more money. Or if I don't go that route, then who wants to come as there is no certified judge? And if I go the route of hosting "my" own little 1x shows just to get points then that rather defeats the purpose too, does it not? I essentially bought my way in just as easily as if I paid a bigger entry fee for no shows in my area, which I was willing to do.

In the case of areas like here where there are basically no iasca shows, if you can't get enough of them to get qualifying points then you might as well not have any. i.e. no point in having one or two shows as it does you no good points wise. So you have to have enough for 4-6 shows. Not cheap I'm sure. Again catch 22.

If you are really lucky then you have a shop that is willing to put up that many shows as they are the only one or two around. That is the case with meca events here, one does quite a few. even stepped up to have a state finals and an extra 2x event. 

I agree that 3 orgs for SQ is 2 too many. But as it has been stated I doubt they will come together under one banner. It would have happened long ago I think.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT said:


> Nice, INDY you say? Thats 2 hours from me!!


Don't hold your breath, it got put on hold.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

When and where is IASCA finals? I may just try my hand at it. 

In regards to the argument I can see both sides. I agree with Mic, however, that the issue is the about face the org has taken and how it has left some of the event coordinators looking a but dumb. Then you have guys like me who will not try to make a show but will attend Finals if it's open. It's double sides. You won't get many folks showing up to the standard shows (which flies in the face of the purpose of shows getting shops more attention... Who's going to put attention on anything if they feel they can just hold out until an open invite is issued). On the flip side, there will be a lot of competition at finals. And probably only finals. 

I initially thought the least IASCA could do is cut te requirement down by half. That way you get newcomers who are concerned with not having enough points to still attend shows because that one point they earned is actually worthwhile instead of pissing away money trying to reach 40 points (apply MECA point methods to IASCA since I don't know the point structure within IASCA). But it may very well be moot now that people might just start banking on open invites season after season.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> When and where is IASCA finals? I may just try my hand at it.
> 
> In regards to the argument I can see both sides. I agree with Mic, however, that the issue is the about face the org has taken and how it has left some of the event coordinators looking a but dumb. Then you have guys like me who will not try to make a show but will attend Finals if it's open. It's double sides. You won't get many folks showing up to the standard shows (which flies in the face of some folk's high and mighty opinion about getting shops attention... Who's going to put attention on anything if they feel they can just hold out until an open invite is issued). On the flip side, there will be a lot of competition at finals. And probably only finals.
> 
> I initially thought the least IASCA could do is cut te requirement down by half. That way you get newcomers who are concerned with not having enough points to still attend shows because that one point they earned is actually worthwhile instead of pissing away money trying to reach 40 points (apply MECA point methods to IASCA since I don't know the point structure within IASCA). But it may very well be moot now that people might just start banking on open invites season after season.


Indianapolis weekend before meca finals.

There are pros and cons to both sides. I personally would still attend shows, if there were any, even if finals was open. primary reason is to see how my vehicle stacks up over the season. what I need to improve upon, change, etc. I imagine very few are qualified to do that with no prior judging and those guys are the ones the rest of us are chasing anyway 

I'd also go to hear other cars, meet others and have a good time. Not unlike all the car shows I've been to in the past. To me that is the 'hobby' aspect of it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Indianapolis weekend before meca finals.


Nope. Not happening for me then.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, this was supposed to happen in November, not in October. What the heck happened to that?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SQ Audi said:


> Wait, this was supposed to happen in November, not in October. What the heck happened to that?


I think it changed because of the unified finals deal with dbDrag and usac. Along with logistics/venue scheduling issues. Could be wrong though.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I had heard that the cost of the trophies were a big reason one place near here didn't want to do any more meca shows, and you had to buy the trophies from meca or put up a big deposit. One shop here had 4 or 5 meca shows last year. This year none. I don't know if it was the cost of trophies or the cost in general.
> .



Last year it was VERY expensive because of the cost of trophies, but this year MECA struck a deal with a trophy company to do packages with medals, plaques and trophies. 

I have done 5 2X points shows all with plaques, everyone has LOVED them and for SQ only it is under $200 shipped to you. If you get a MECA cert judge that is about $50 for the day plus lunch and if you charge $20 per person you can make a profit. The guy with the trophy company will let you send back what you dont use and give a credit towards the next show. If you do Medals its even cheaper.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Can someone verify this one--REMOTE FINALS???, its being talked about on some of the forums.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Last year it was VERY expensive because of the cost of trophies, but this year MECA struck a deal with a trophy company to do packages with medals, plaques and trophies.
> 
> I have done 5 2X points shows all with plaques, everyone has LOVED them and for SQ only it is under $200 shipped to you. If you get a MECA cert judge that is about $50 for the day plus lunch and if you charge $20 per person you can make a profit. The guy with the trophy company will let you send back what you dont use and give a credit towards the next show. If you do Medals its even cheaper.


So you do NOT have to purchase the term lab SPL meter from them to start doing your own competition?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

If you are going to run SPL you are going to need a termlab. However, many of the SPL guys have personally owned termlabs and most will rent it to you or offer it up to make a show happen.

Getting a hold of termlab or the mic measurement stand is generally easy to accomplish with some phone calls. Same as running RTA, you can usually locate a 3055 to rent or borrow if you wanted to have RTA at your show.

I am basing above on my area and people I know. So some areas may be harder than other's to come by those two pieces of equipment.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Genxx said:


> Can someone verify this one--REMOTE FINALS???, its being talked about on some of the forums.


The only remote I'm aware of is a west coast finals. More precisely, there is a west coast show that is technically the same as the indy finals. The same judges will be at both. The scores from both combined. I believe the west coast is first then at indy the winners are announced. 

That is my understanding of it.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Genxx said:


> If you are going to run SPL you are going to need a termlab. However, many of the SPL guys have personally owned termlabs and most will rent it to you or offer it up to make a show happen.
> 
> Getting a hold of termlab or the mic measurement stand is generally easy to accomplish with some phone calls. Same as running RTA, you can usually locate a 3055 to rent or borrow if you wanted to have RTA at your show.
> 
> I am basing above on my area and people I know. So some areas may be harder than other's to come by those two pieces of equipment.


Could you do an SQ only event without SPL?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

That is going to cause some huge problems and pissed of competitors. 

Reasons: 

1. weather
2. Indoor/outdoors
3. Noise floor the same at both ??
4. No direct head to head on same days 

When judging all the cars need to be at the same place same day. This is the only way it will be truly fair. At this point we might as well now say there are basically 4 World Finals. To be true this is not even a world finals as none of the overseas guys are there. So a more fitting name is the North American Sound-Off Finals.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Could you do an SQ only event without SPL?


YES!! I have done/do them in the NE, 1X and 2X SQ only shows. That was what my about post was about.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

chefhow said:


> Last year it was VERY expensive because of the cost of trophies, but this year MECA struck a deal with a trophy company to do packages with medals, plaques and trophies.
> 
> I have done 5 2X points shows all with plaques, everyone has LOVED them and for SQ only it is under $200 shipped to you. If you get a MECA cert judge that is about $50 for the day plus lunch and if you charge $20 per person you can make a profit. The guy with the trophy company will let you send back what you dont use and give a credit towards the next show. If you do Medals its even cheaper.


I hope someone is making some money on it. Apparently everyone else is barely breaking even or losing money 

to me the trophies should be able to be sourced locally or even optional. one would save a lot of money, the other would save some money or even allow the promoter to pony up for something different if they so chose. Seriously, for those guys/gals that have been in it for more than a few years, how many cheap plastic trophies do you really want? Or up the fee if you want a trophy, or preregister so they know how many to get, or whatever.

Giving credit is nice, if it was full credit, as long as you plan on having another show to take advantage of the credit.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Could you do an SQ only event without SPL?


Yes. Several people have held them. Problem is if you are fine just holding them to get points they work fine. If you want to break $$$ even you need the SPL guys to show or charge a larger entry fee. 

You cannot break even with 5 cars showing up. There have been events put together between several guys, you pitch in the total cost to make the show happen and then you all pitch in to pay the judge or if you know someone try and get them to judge for free.

I agree on the trophies. The guys that have been around and in the higher classes are not all the interested in local show trophies. I would say keep it for the intro guys or lower classes possibly for local shows. Eldridge did a show that he donated all the trophies for from his huge stash. He picked some cool stuff and where ever you placed you went up and picked the trophy from the table, worked out great.

You could even just give a trophy only for 1st place, then medals. There are a lot of options you just have to be creative, that goes back to being whiling to adapt and learn to be flexible.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome, thats great news.. I was talking to a few peeps and they have all told me that I needed to do SPL as well and a Termlab meter must be purchased in order to start organizing MECA events.

Great to hear, next season there will be some MECA 2x show in Houston, Tx.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Genxx said:


> Yes. Several people have held them. Problem is if you are fine just holding them to get points they work fine. If you want to break $$$ even you need the SPL guys to show or charge a larger entry fee.
> 
> You cannot break even with 5 cars showing up. There have been events put together between several guys, you pitch in the total cost to make the show happen and then you all pitch in to pay the judge or if you know someone try and get them to judge for free.


Or drop the trophy requirement 

If there was an sq only show and thus required a higher fee to cover costs, I wouldn't mind at all. Not to leave the spl guys out, but if it meant having a show vs. not having one.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

There are a lot of options. It all comes down to talking to the org. and getting them to approve for you to hold it.

All you have to do is call and ask. Sometimes the answer will be yes and sometimes it will be no. Some orgs. are more flexible than others.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Pewter medals are $3 each and you buy them with the 3" circles and print all the info you want out on a printer. Only use what you need and keep the rest for the next show. Its not bad if you do it that way.

Many people say they dont want a trophy, UNTIL THEY DONT GET ONE!! I had complaints 2 years ago since I only offered medals, last year the same thing, this year I did plaques and it no problems. SPL guys want something to take home, many, not all SQ guys want a trophy when it comes down to it.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Genxx, unified Finals, it's been talk about forever even when I was competing (I stopped in 05 or 06), there's was some progress Unified SBN, couple of Unified shows (Steel Valley) put on by Larry Chisner, Unified MECA/IASCA finals, don't remember if there was ever a true all 3 orgs finals.. 

I think the consensus back then not enough room to entertain the 3 egos under one roof. Especially USACi. 

But being that it's in Indy I might just drive up to spectate..


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

AccordUno said:


> Genxx, unified Finals, it's been talk about forever even when I was competing (I stopped in 05 or 06), there's was some progress Unified SBN, couple of Unified shows (Steel Valley) put on by Larry Chisner, Unified MECA/IASCA finals, don't remember if there was ever a true all 3 orgs finals..
> 
> I think the consensus back then not enough room to entertain the 3 egos under one roof. Especially USACi.
> 
> But being that it's in Indy I might just drive up to spectate..


I've heard similar. One person mentioned that he wanted to do all three orgs in one 2x show, but meca and usac wouldn't because the other would be there. Go figure. It isn't like the top brass had to show up from each and smile for the media


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

You can fight for the 3 to work together, not going to happen, or you can pick one a support it by competing. Right now MECA is on the right path. They have the best rules I have seen when it comes to the different class separation. One can truly be very competitive on a shoe string budget. I competed in IASCA and USACI back in the day. It always pissed me off when the best sounding cars in the show would loose because of install points. MECA fixed this by splitting them up. I know others are following suit but only because Steve Stern listened to the competitors and gave them what they wanted first.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I've heard similar. One person mentioned that he wanted to do all three orgs in one 2x show, but meca and usac wouldn't because the other would be there. Go figure. It isn't like the top brass had to show up from each and smile for the media


Last year I hosted 4 shows, of those 2 were combined MECA and IASCA and they were smooth. This year I am doing 6 shows and all but 1 are combined shows. It can be done, you just have to be smart about it.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

chefhow said:


> Last year I hosted 4 shows, of those 2 were combined MECA and IASCA and they were smooth. This year I am doing 6 shows and all but 1 are combined shows. It can be done, you just have to be smart about it.


It doesn't appear that there are issues with iasca and either meca or usac, but meca and usac together seems to be an issue. For me personally that would be fine, it's just a shame that politics would prevent a local competition to happen.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like this season is a bit odd all around.

3/1-9/1 season. Finals in Indianapolis, and Redding with the same 3 judges. One judge per class though. Open registration.

Hmm...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Also $150 to register.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Looks like this season is a bit odd all around.
> 
> 3/1-9/1 season. Finals in Indianapolis, and Redding with the same 3 judges. One judge per class though. Open registration.
> 
> Hmm...


Season has always typically ran the same length of time. 1st Real show was SBN, Finals in October.

Finals has been all over the country from Oklahoma City, Greenville SC, Charlotte NC, Lexington KY (with MECA), Kansas City,MO (with USACi), Atalanta, Daytona

and IASCA has ALWAYS been single judge for every event.

Open registration is a whole separate issue and is the only really "new" thing.

and FINALs has always been $100+

No Different than any other Finals, I expect MECA to be $125-150 as well


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Season has always typically ran the same length of time. 1st Real show was SBN, Finals in October.





> Yes we have moved Finals up to October. SBN in March has been where the Finals have been held for the last few years. So INAC was held at SBN in March (Finals) and then SBN would also be the first 3X Event of the Season. So in short SBN in March until SBN the following year is when the change of season would happen. March 2011 – March 2012 would be 2011 Season . Now with the date changing to October for INAC Finals, this 2012 season is considered from March 2012 until Sept. 2012. Thus why Moe had changed the point requirements because of the shortening of the season. The next season will begin Oct. 8th until – Oct. ???? (don’t know date) this will be considered 2013 Season. Hope this clarifies for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my email from Kim yesterday.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> This was my email from Kim yesterday.


Ive been competing since 99. there may have been shows here and there randomly--but the Season "officially" started for everyone at SBN in March and Finals was always in October and once or twice the 1st week of Nov.

The only reason Finals was moved to Daytona at SBN was bc of the Nopi fiasco in 08 or whenever it was....

Iasca and Nopi have an alliance and were working together and IASCA Finals was held during Nopi Nationals.
Then one day, Nopi just up and closed the doors with no notice to anyone and they did it in the middle of the summer, right at the peak of car show season.
thousands of people showed up to venues across the country to find No one running the event.

It was never a planned decision, it was an emergency decision made to have a stable location


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Good to know. Was before my time. :thumbup:



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BrianAbington (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree about a need to unify. 

If there was a unified system that could also reduce costs too...it wouldn't take much for shops to put a SQ comp in with their summer car shows/spl events. 

I quit competing because I got tired of shop owners leaving without paying out the cash prize they promised in the show promotion.


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi ALL my results in sq World Finals USACI and IASCA INAC in Indianapolis 2012



USACI 2012 Indianapolis -World Champion Mod SQ 

USACI 2012 Indianapolis -Sub Champion Mod Q 

IASCA 2012 World Champion Amateur Street Northamerican IQC

IASCA 2012 East Coast World Champion Amateur Street IQC

IASCA 2012 3 Place Amateur Street Northamerican Championships SQC

IASCA 2012 6 Place "Triple Crown"

Results World Finals IASCA INAC 2012 Northamerican Championships 



Greetings


----------



## TeamTCA (Nov 20, 2008)

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hi ALL my results in sq World Finals USACI and IASCA INAC in Indianapolis 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Awesome job Juan. You the man! Sorry we missed you this year bro...


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hi ALL my results in sq World Finals USACI and IASCA INAC in Indianapolis 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pics The World Finals USACI IASCA 2012 in Indianapolis Indiana
Greetings
http://photobucket.com/pumacompetencias2012


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

TeamTCA said:


> Awesome job Juan. You the man! Sorry we missed you this year bro...


Thanks Tood more pics the World Finals IASCA USACI 2012

CarAudioChamp IASCA USACI 2012 resized_80 pictures by Hector_Gore - Photobucket

Greetings
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 Sub Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown


----------

